# Are Assegai tires overkill and too slow for trails or does it matter on an ebike?



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

The tires on my new Trek Fuel EXe EMTB are fast rolling but not grippy. That is the opposite of the slow but grippy Assegai on the front of my manual bike. So, I love the grip of the Assegai and maybe rolling resistance doesn't matter much on an ebike? Are there better "Happy medium" tires? Buy the way, I'm a cowardly slow turner and probably always will be so cornering grip isn't as important to me as stability and braking over loose rocks and chunk.

By the way, a weird thing about some Maxxis tires is most of their 29x2.5" tires are "WT" which means they are designed for 35mm wide rims, not our 29mm rims. However, they have 2.6" tires which are not WT. Are they better for 29mm rims?

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Dhr2 seems to fit what you want. 
Maxxgrip on front, terra on rear. 
Works great on narrow rims, don't worry about wt. 

Assegai is great for low skill cornering, braking traction goes to dhr2


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

I run dual assagais on my kenevo sl. The back one probably slows the climbing by a bit, but, ebike who cares. I ride in loose cat litter and moon dust, so this works great for me with no drawbacks.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I've run DHF/DHR2 for years and the newer WT tread is more squared off compared to older non WT tread, I have 30i rims so 35i rims would mean even more squared off so don't think I would like it. As is the cornering traction is not as good as it used to be IMO. I need to try the Assegai up front, the Dissector is a good rear tire, ran that for a season cause it came on my bike.


----------



## teddyjojo (4 mo ago)

dugt said:


> The tires on my new Trek Fuel EXe are fast rolling but not grippy. That is the opposite of the slow but grippy Assegai on the front of my manual bike. So, I love the grip of the Assegai and maybe rolling resistance doesn't matter much on an ebike? Are there better "Happy medium" tires? Buy the way, I'm a cowardly slow turner and probably always will be so cornering grip isn't as important to me as stability and braking over loose rocks and chunk.
> 
> By the way, a weird thing about some Maxxis tires is most of their 29x2.5" tires are "WT" which means they are designed for 35mm wide rims, not our 29mm rims. However, they have 2.6" tires which are not WT. Are they better for 29mm rims?
> 
> Thanks for any recommendations.


I would run the maxis dissector 2.4 rear , and assegai max terra 2.5 on the front. I have both assegai max grip and max terra tyres and prefer the max terra ones as they are less draggy and faster rolling. I have also had the assegai 2.6 tyres and they are quite slow and harder to turn than the 2.5 ones. I ended up selling the 2.6 ones after a few rides. Hope that helps?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I run the 2.5 Assegai on my trail bike with 30mm rims. No problem. If you have a motor assist then I don’t see a reason not to run them.

I thought the WT was designed for 30mm rims.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

CaveGiant said:


> Dhr2 seems to fit what you want.
> Maxxgrip on front, terra on rear.
> Works great on narrow rims, don't worry about wt.
> 
> Assegai is great for low skill cornering, braking traction goes to dhr2


My strength is low skill cornering so maybe I should get at least one Assegai.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

I run a front Assegai on my two enduro bikes, DH bike, and Ebike. It's not a "low skill" front tire; it's a front tire that has better cornering traction at intermediate lean angles than a DHF, which very well may occur when you're going fast as f**k and you get unsettled or get bounced out of a perfect body position. Call it insurance. Don't use as a rear however- the Assegai braking traction sucks compared to a DHRII or a Dissector.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

When I replace the tires on my Levo soon, I intend on DHR Maxxgrip front 2.4 & Dissector Maxxterra rear 2.4, both in DD casing on my i30 rims. Those are the treads (not the compounds) that I run on my Ripley AF and love them.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Nat said:


> I run the 2.5 Assegai on my trail bike with 30mm rims. No problem. If you have a motor assist then I don’t see a reason not to run them.
> 
> I thought the WT was designed for 30mm rims.


From Maxxis's website "WT tires are optimized for a 35mm inner rim width but are proven to work over a range from 30-35mm inner rim widths." Since they are designed for 35mm rims, I would think they would be best for a range of widths with 35mm in the middle, like 31mm to 49mm. Maxxis marketing seems odd at times.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Tickle said:


> I've run DHF/DHR2 for years and the newer WT tread is more squared off compared to older non WT tread, I have 30i rims so 35i rims would mean even more squared off so don't think I would like it....


I think that using a 35i tire on a narrower rim would cause the tire to be more round, not more square.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

IME, rolling resistance on the front is negligible. If you are using an ass-guy or whatever on the front, your rolling resistance isn't coming from there. Going from a HR2 to a DHR was like putting an anchor out. I was fine with it for the steep trails I like to ride, but that's not my XC racing bike obviously.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

My bike is an E-MTB so rolling resistance isn't real important to me. My XC bike has a 2.6 Assegui front tire and a 2.5 Dissector rear tire. It is a pig compared to my new ebike. When coasting, the ebike almost magically takes a long time to slow down even though the motor is off when coasting. I finally realized it has much faster rolling tires. The fast rolling is nice but safety is a higher priority for me, especially with an ebike.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

From experience, I found the Dissector is a great rear tire, has tons of grip, and rolls well. The one thing I found and others have pointed out on other threads, is that they don't wear well. It did not take but a couple of months of riding that the side knobs started tearing and they showed more wear than the DHR2 they replaced, I would be concerned about how much faster they might wear on an eBike. Oh, plus one for either the DHR2 or Assegai on the front.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

dugt said:


> My bike is an E-MTB so rolling resistance isn't real important to me. My XC bike has a 2.6 Assegui front tire and a 2.5 Dissector rear tire. It is a pig compared to my new ebike. When coasting, the ebike almost magically takes a long time to slow down even though the motor is off when coasting. I finally realized it has much faster rolling tires. The fast rolling is nice but safety is a higher priority for me, especially with an ebike.


Agree with Jayem 100%- rolling resistance on the front is minimal due to the bike's weight distribution. Maxxis' 2.6 tires, as you probably know from having one, are sort of balloon tires without a lot of sidewall support. They can be pretty cushy, but not great for hard riding. The 2.5 WT tires are very different from the 2.6 tires, so I'd stick with a 2.5 WT for a heavier Ebike. +1 for Dissector as a rear tire, especially on an analog bike for the great braking traction and lower rolling resistance than a DHRII. Ebike I go with the DHRII because you have the power and they do have a bit more traction and higher knobs than the Dissector. Ebike setup for max safety: Assegai 2.5WT MaxGrip front, DHRII MaxTerra rear, both DD.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

mlloyd007 said:


> Agree with Jayem 100%- rolling resistance on the front is minimal due to the bike's weight distribution. Maxxis' 2.6 tires, as you probably know from having one, are sort of balloon tires without a lot of sidewall support. They can be pretty cushy, but not great for hard riding. The 2.5 WT tires are very different from the 2.6 tires, so I'd stick with a 2.5 WT for a heavier Ebike. +1 for Dissector as a rear tire, especially on an analog bike for the great braking traction and lower rolling resistance than a DHRII. Ebike I go with the DHRII because you have the power and they do have a bit more traction and higher knobs than the Dissector. Ebike setup for max safety: Assegai 2.5WT MaxGrip front, DHRII MaxTerra rear, both DD.


I don't ride in wet or slick conditions so maybe Max Grip is unnecessary for me, at least for both tires? I live in Tahoe and when it is wet enough for slick areas. there are usually too many patches of snow and mud for me to bike (and the Spring skiing is still good). Does Max Grip also help with hardpack and pine needles on hardpack? DD is not available in the Assegai MaxTerra so that is another reason to get Max Grip for the front tire.

By the way, my E-MTB is a midfat at 40 pounds and I weigh 175 lbs. Also, I am not an aggressive rider and probably permanently stuck at intermediate because of age. Do I also really need DD instead of EXO+? I've been using EXO+ on my previous bike and have never had a problem. It is only 12 lbs lighter but the ebikes rear tire gets a lot more force and weight than the front. Maybe Assegai 2.5 Grip, EXO+ up front and a DHRII Terra DD rear tire.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just took a Rekon off the back of my Orbea Rise and put the 2.4 Dissector from the front on the back and a new Assegai 2.5 on the front. Can't say I noticed any slow down, in fact I got new PR and some 2nd places on Strava.

Can't say I'm comfortable with the cornering yet but the trail was pretty blown out in spots. I need to get used to it. Overall, it seems like a good combo.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

dugt said:


> I don't ride in wet or slick conditions so maybe Max Grip is unnecessary for me, at least for both tires? I live in Tahoe and when it is wet enough for slick areas. there are usually too many patches of snow and mud for me to bike (and the Spring skiing is still good). Does Max Grip also help with hardpack and pine needles on hardpack? DD is not available in the Assegai MaxTerra so that is another reason to get Max Grip for the front tire.
> 
> By the way, my E-MTB is a midfat at 40 pounds and I way 175 lbs. Also, I am not an aggressive rider and probably permanently stuck at intermediate because of age.


DD is a good idea in general for Ebikes, and Tahoe does have some sharp rocks like around Glass Mountain. The DD will minimize your chances of slashing a sidewall and you can run a bit lower pressure as well. MaxGrip probably won't help on pine needles, and any advantage on hardpack is going to be pretty minimal, but it's worth it for the DD protection. I don't run MaxGrip on the rear in general because it wears pretty fast compared to the front, and I'd rather have the rear break loose before the front for safety. Tahoe can get really loose and dusty, so I'd say the DHRII would be better on the rear than the Dissector, especially on the Ebike. That's what I run at N*.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m running Assegai 2.5 WT front and rear on i30 rims on my Heckler. It’s a great combo, I love it. No downsides on an e-bike. I’ve tried both DHRII and DHF on the rear with Assegai up front and the improved traction from the dual Assegai is noticeable.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

All this talk of Dissectors. I’m on my second on my FS (with an Assegai up front). Both Dissectors showed massive wear within a few weeks. On both tires, every single side lug was/is ripped 75% off. No more Dissectors for me. The MaxxGrip Assegai is magical though.

I’ll be going to an Aggressor on the rear, which is what I run on my HT.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Assgay for dry, dhf/dhr for wet.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Just don't get EXO/EXO+ for the rear, as you'll be forced to run 30+ psi to not prematurely kill the tire.

I couldn't find any terrain that could make a DH MaxxGrip Assegai feel bad in. It was the slowest tire I've ever run, front or rear. It broke in after a while, though, which definitely helped give it that magical feel.

I want to say that the Assegai rolled kinda like a "hex nut" shaped wheel, but rolled more like a US quarter after the knobs rounded a bit from wear (referring to the "hex nut/coin in a balloon" inertia demostration).

I definitely feel the drag up front. I figure that people are just more willing to accept this drag due to fear of the front washing out. I just don't care about the drag, since I'm not time crunched and don't mind being a little slower, nor have any problem with stalling out on climbs.


----------



## dryk1t (7 mo ago)

mtnbkrmike said:


> All this talk of Dissectors. I’m on my second on my FS (with an Assegai up front). Both Dissectors showed massive wear within a few weeks. On both tires, every single side lug was/is ripped 75% off. No more Dissectors for me. The MaxxGrip Assegai is magical though.
> 
> I’ll be going to an Aggressor on the rear, which is what I run on my HT.


I have two setups that I run pretty much dependent on sales / availability.

Assegai 2.5 or 2.6 MaxxGrip/Terra EXO+ up front and a DHRII 2.3/2.4 MaxxTerra DD on the rear

DHF 2.5 or 2.6 MaxxTerra EXO+ up front and Aggressor 2.3 or 2.5 Dual Compound DD on the rear

Running i30 29ers and loving life with those.

I am in the same boat as many it seems with the Dissectors, just don't last and I didn't get any real benefit from them but I have no doubt they have a place for those who love them where lifespan isn't of any factor.

If I ran e-bikes, I wouldn't bother with the Aggressor unless it was really rocky and just run DHF MaxxTerra DD's on the rear forever, but I do notice a rolling penalty going from Aggressor to DHR on my all-mountain rigs and I do have a bit of an unhealthy love of the Aggressor, it is just so good for what I do and where I go (I don't do much mud work but its still great for wet trails around me).

MaxxGrip was nice but I would only buy it on sale.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

FWIW, Ibis (and Giant) spec Dissector rear/Assegai front on their EMTBs.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

dugt said:


> I think that using a 35i tire on a narrower rim would cause the tire to be more round, not more square.


What I meant was they are already too squared off on my 30i rim for my liking, so on a 35i rim(as designed) they would be even more squared off. Regardless next set I'm gonna try and find non WT but not even sure they still make them


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I run one of 3 combo's on my rise depending on the riding I am doing:
Extreme - Front 2.5 Maxx Grip Assegai (CC XC) - Rear 2.5 Maxx Terra Assegai (CC Pro) 
General - Front 2.5 Maxx Grip Assegai (CC XC) - Rear 2.4 DC DHR 2 (CC XC) 
XC/Pedal - Front 2.4 Maxx Grip DHR 2 - Rear 2.4 DC Dissector

I have 5 bikes in the stable and they all share 6 wheelsets. I do really like the assegai f/r for when things get nuts and steep but I do prefer how the DHR 2 drifts in general and I like the profile and the way it holds a line vs the 2.5 assegai in front many/most circumstances. It takes pretty extreme conditions for me to prefer the assegai in back as it's harder to initiate a drift and harder to carve through switchbacks as trail braking on the assegai leads to understeering.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the excellent input! Today I bought an Assegai 2.5WT MaxxGrip DD for the front and I'm sure I will like it. I decided to leave the fast rolling rear tire on the bike for now. I might like it with the Assegai on the front. Also, by changing one tire at a time I will learn more about the character of each new tire. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm very choosy about tires and really feel as if I've gotten it dialed on my AM bike. Front Tioga Edge 22 soft & rear Schwalbe Wicked Will Super Trail 2.4. This set up is very fast and a reasonable weight for the level of traction. Rimpact Pro inserts front & rear with 19f/ 22r pressure. It's an absolutely killer set up.
However, on a low powered e- bike I'll get next year I'll definitely run a less expensive and heavier rear tire, probably the DHR2 in DD, still with insert. 
The front I'll likely stick with the E22 but might reexperiment with an Assagai or the Vittoria Mazza.
Price and durability will matter more on the e- bike, rolling resistance and weight less. 
Also because I'll lose my SWAT I want tires that are really unlikely to flat.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

If you don’t max out your battery, I would run the maximum amount of traction, period. Rolling resistance is not a factor in a FF.


----------

